# Quest for 1.4 x body weight Overhead Press.



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

I’ve decided to start a new log with a specific goal. I am 43 weighing 197 right now I powerlifted for 2 years 12 years ago. Due to injuries and life I never got my goals. I had a torn pec a while back which keeps me at bay on the bench. Dealing with hip issues right now so have to be very smart in squats and deadlifts. I have found a federation which allows the press and the deadlift as lifts for a total. You can qualify during the year and if your numbers are good there is a championship once a year. I will miss this years but if I can get my press where I want it and have a decent deadlift, I will enter. I have a while, but that is the goal right now. My press is probably around 240 right now. I am deloading and will start up.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Day 1

Standing press
165x5
165x5
165x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
135x10

Log press 
115x10

Lateral raise
30x20

Close grip
185x10

Dips 
20


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Damn this was outta left field to me lol. Very cool man, will be following. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Day 2 deload 

Squat off foam  (hamstring feeling better
275x5
275x5
275x5

Deadlift 
225x5 

Stiff legged deadlift 
135x10
135x10

Pull ups
10
10
10

Db row
100x8
100x8
100x8

Leg extension 
115x15
115x15
115x15

DB shrugs
70x25
70x25
70x25

Press starts
185x3
205x3
205x3


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 12, 2022)

Following along bro


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

OHP is one of my favourite lifts. Nice to see someone training it with purpose. 

If you aren’t already, switch to suicide grip. It puts your wrists in a more favourable position.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 12, 2022)

Definitely in seeing you attain your goal


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 12, 2022)

Cool thread and goal! 

My press is about 10-15 pounds less than yours despite being a bit heavier than you. I’m following along. Let’s just say I may or may not be copying some of your training to get my press up higher as well. 👍


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Cool thread and goal!
> 
> My press is about 10-15 pounds less than yours despite being a bit heavier than you. I’m following along. Let’s just say I may or may not be copying some of your training to get my press up higher as well. 👍


I thought I was a cool guy one day when I hit 275 x 4 and @Achillesking came along and was all like “yeah, that’s a cute warmup weight for a little twink bitch.” 

Now we’re not on speaking terms.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I thought I was a cool guy one day when I hit 275 x 4 and @Achillesking came along and was all like “yeah, that’s a cute warmup weight for a little twink bitch.”
> 
> Now we’re not on speaking terms.


It's only because you didn't call me after our night out


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's only because you didn't call me after our night out


I’m sorry. I cherished our time together and didn’t want to come on too strong.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I thought I was a cool guy one day when I hit 275 x 4 and @Achillesking came along and was all like “yeah, that’s a cute warmup weight for a little twink bitch.”
> 
> Now we’re not on speaking terms.



I thought I was a pretty cool guy once when a guy asked me to spot his 350 lb OHP.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks guys, damn!!, some of the big dogs checkin in, lol. Yes I have grown to love the press. Will try the suicide grip, thanks!!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m sorry. I cherished our time together and didn’t want to come on too strong.


So instead you break my heart


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So instead you break my heart


I’m a monster. I’m sorry big guy. I’ll make it up to you.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m a monster. I’m sorry big guy. I’ll make it up to you.


No. Princes live from Syracuse version of purple rain is a Fuckin monster


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm here I'll watch from the distance on your OHP journey


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Cool thread and goal!
> 
> My press is about 10-15 pounds less than yours despite being a bit heavier than you. I’m following along. Let’s just say I may or may not be copying some of your training to get my press up higher as well. 👍


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No. Princes live from Syracuse version of purple rain is a Fuckin monster


Prince doesn’t get enough credit for his guitar skills. The man could shred with the best of them.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Prince doesn’t get enough credit for his guitar skills. The man could shred with the best of them.


Top 10 all time guitar player. No questions. Best prince quote by anyone Ever. Eric Clapton was asked how it felt to be the best Guitarist alive. His response I don't know ask prince


----------



## Yano (Sep 12, 2022)

Rock on man !! this is gonna be cool !


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Rock on man !! this is gonna be cool !


Welp. I'm hard


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> 🤔🤔🤔


Yea, I wish there was another role model. But I need to walk before I learn to run.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

lol, some funny shit going on up in here


----------



## eazy (Sep 12, 2022)

Thewall said:


> funny shit going on up in here


hijacked


----------



## Thewall (Sep 14, 2022)

Day 3. (Deload)

Standing press (technique)
135x5
135x5
135x5

Zydrunas press
95x10
95x10

Lateral raises
30x10
30x10

Close grip bench
185x10

Dips
15

Rear lateral
30x15

Shoulders were a little sore today so Deload  has come at good time. This is the basic layout. Will start up in next couple days when feel ready. Off season now so I will be doing heavy waves with the press (5’s and 3’s)mostly, assistance will be sticking with 8-10 reps mostly. Keeping calories above maintenance for recovery and hopefully some hypertrophy. I will be in the 225 weight class so no worries about weight but of course as weight goes up my press needs to go up. So the weight I put on must be good weight.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 14, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Zydrunas press
> 95x10
> 95x10


Z-presses are a humbling exercise. Absolutely unbeatable for developing core stability for pressing but fuck are they hard.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Z-presses are a humbling exercise. Absolutely unbeatable for developing core stability for pressing but fuck are they hard.


Yes I remember doing them in the past. Really had to stabilize the core. I’m curious what weight I will be using compared to my press lol.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 14, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yes I remember doing them in the past. Really had to stabilize the core. I’m curious what weight I will be using compared to my press lol.


I don’t remember exactly because I haven’t done them in a minute, but IIRC my working weight was about 25% lower than my OHP working weight.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t remember exactly because I haven’t done them in a minute, but IIRC my working weight was about 25% lower than my OHP working weight.


Awesome thanks. I will use that as a gauge to find a good start. What rep range do you think I should do these at. My press will start in the 5’s. 

Ps appreciate your feedback, and following. Please feel free to critique in the future.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Z-presses are a humbling exercise. Absolutely unbeatable for developing core stability for pressing but fuck are they hard.


I'm actually not familiar with the exercise


----------



## Thewall (Sep 14, 2022)

Really liked it when I did it.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 14, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Awesome thanks. I will use that as a gauge to find a good start. What rep range do you think I should do these at. My press will start in the 5’s.
> 
> Ps appreciate your feedback, and following. Please feel free to critique in the future.


I like them around the 5-6 area. Any less than that and they’re too heavy. Any more than that and I don’t find them challenging enough. 

That’s just my preference, though.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Really liked it when I did it.


Damn!  Following brother, look forward to learning some shut and watching your progress.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm actually not familiar with the exercise


Yet the first time you do them will probably be with 315 and we will all cry in a corner together.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yet the first time you do them will probably be with 315 and we will all cry in a corner together.


Hai guyz is 315 for 8 gud?!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 15, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Hai guyz is 315 for 8 gud?!


Only god can judge me


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yet the first time you do them will probably be with 315 and we will all cry in a corner together.


But afterwards we can play tmnt together


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> But afterwards we can play tmnt together


Fair but I get to be Michelangelo.  There is no room for negotiation on this one.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Fair but I get to be Michelangelo.  There is no room for negotiation on this one.


Good because everyone sleeps on Donatello and his staff game is viscous


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yet the first time you do them will probably be with 315 and we will all cry in a corner together.


Lol, you hit the nail on the head with that one


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Really liked it when I did it.



First time seeing these. Thanks for sharing this. I’d like to try these out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

They are awesome ,  I think. Like test subject said they definitely humble you press wise.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> First time seeing these. Thanks for sharing this. I’d like to try these out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh seated floor press. I have done these


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 15, 2022)

I have done the z press many times. I hate them though! They are humbling .


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 15, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Z-presses are a humbling exercise. Absolutely unbeatable for developing core stability for pressing but fuck are they hard.



You can really work your stabilizers and lats by adding bands attached to KB. That is a variation I like to use on my recovery weeks. Really reinforces staying tight.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

This is something I could try, thanks. I’d assume  I can use weights instead of kettle bells. What size band do you use?


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> This is something I could try, thanks. I’d assume  I can use weights instead of kettle bells. What size band do you use?


You can really use any imo as long as the resistance is strong enough to hold the weight. Typically you don't wanna go with the real long bands because the elasticity giving a sort of "bounce" is what creates the resistance for stability (now granted I havent done a ton of research here looking at peer reviewed papers, but as long as you are creating instability with it appropriately you'll work stability) I like using those wide shorter ones. I am a little bitch with overhead press, but the stability stuff I enjoy a lot. If you have KB's another awesome stability move is to hold lighter KB's bottom side up with your forearm vertical and upper arm parallel to the floor. Doing a sort of farmer carry but holding the KB's like that will really improve core and shoulder stability!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 15, 2022)

I will have to play with it. I have all levels of bands, so I can loop them in half and find what works best. Dangling weights from chains may have the same effect if you do not want the bounce. Thanks


----------



## Thewall (Sep 18, 2022)

Day 1

Standing press
180x5
180x5
180x5
180x5 ( felt harder than should of, this was suppose to be easy)

Steep incline (70degrees)
165x8
165x8

Log press (easy)
125x8
135x8

Laterals
50x10
50x10

Close grip bench (easy)
185x8
205x8

Dips
50x8
70x8
90x8

Ok, this was day 1 which will be my volume day, everything should be easy. Day 2 will just be light presses and day 3 will be my intense day with lower volume. I will have to play with the volume to find the sweet spot. I definitely know my press responds well to frequency, just have to play with volume. The relative intensity will increase from week to week. When I feel it is stalling I will back off for week and restart.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1
> 
> Standing press
> 180x5
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the progress here man. My shoulders would die from the frequency. Good to know you respond well to it. I’ve never hit log presses but they look exhausting. I have some strongman buddies that do all that shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 18, 2022)

I like the log press for my press. I have to layback because log puts weight more in front of me which will help my press. Great exercise!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 20, 2022)

Day 2

Light standing press (80% day 1)
145x5
145x5

Squat off foam
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5

Deadlift 2 inch below knee
365x2
385x2 ( was supposed to go heavier but hip acting up and wanted to make sure hamstring is good)

Pull ups 
15
40x8
40x8
40x8

DB row
110x8
110x8
110x10

Barbell shrug
225x20
315x10
315x10

Still doing cardio on off days just to stay in shape.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 20, 2022)

Thewall said:


> This is something I could try, thanks. I’d assume  I can use weights instead of kettle bells. What size band do you use?


I use mini's and just double them to keep the length short while being at the hold the KB. You could do the same with plates and there are many who do it this way. I have KB and they loop through easily. Just remember this variation makes the lift much more difficult so I wouldn't go heavy on it. I like to use it on my recovery weeks (every 5th week). This will work your stabilizers and ensure you truly stay tight so when you switch over to a static bar you'll have the greatest carryover since you won't have a weak link in your chain.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 20, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> I use mini's and just double them to keep the length short while being at the hold the KB. You could do the same with plates and there are many who do it this way. I have KB and they loop through easily. Just remember this variation makes the lift much more difficult so I wouldn't go heavy on it. I like to use it on my recovery weeks (every 5th week). This will work your stabilizers and ensure you truly stay tight so when you switch over to a static bar you'll have the greatest carryover since you won't have a weak link in your chain.


Okay thanks. Now I am pressing 3 times per week. Do you think if I did it on my light days it would be too much. My light day is basically greasing the groove so don’t want to tax myself on that day. I would go light of course.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 23, 2022)

Day 3 (intensity)

Standing press
210x3. (Hoping for 5)

Zydrunas press
155x6
155x6

DB Lateral
50x10
50x10

Dips
50x8
70x8

Rear lateral
Mini x 15
Mini x 15

Deep squats (light)
135x5
135x5

Okay workout. Wanted 210 for 5.  Got 3.5. I need to work on being more explosive and driving through. 
Weight is 196, need to put on more weight. Max probably around 230 right now according to tonight.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 23, 2022)

Definitely following along! Shit, I was happy that I could get 160 for 4 reps!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 24, 2022)

Day 1 (volume)

Standing press
170x5
170x5
170x5
170x5

DE 135x3x3

Steep incline
175x8
175x8

Log press
145x8
145x8

DB lateral
30x15
30x15
30x15

Close grip bench
215x8
215x8

Dips
50x5
70x5
90x5

Had to lower press weight because max lower then expected. Also I was doing a layback press which I believe is inflaming my hips, plus I need to build strength so I am keeping it strict to build. I may throw in dynamic efforts with super minis on intensity days to work in explosivenesses. This is all a work in progress to see best way to juggle my volume and intensity.


----------



## Yano (Sep 24, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1 (volume)
> 
> Standing press
> 170x5
> ...


Fuck i just did the math , I would need a  305 press for 1.4 ,, son of a bitch hahaah. Id shit my pants n pass out trying that.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck i just did the math , I would need a  305 press for 1.4 ,, son of a bitch hahaah. Id shit my pants n pass out trying that.


Lol. I need 280 if I can keep weight around 200. I did a lot of research and 1.4 body weight definitely puts you in an elite strength category. Would love 300 eventually too.


----------



## Yano (Sep 24, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Lol. I need 280 if I can keep weight around 200. I did a lot of research and 1.4 body weight definitely puts you in an elite strength category. Would love 300 eventually too.


Ive hit 225 but that was out of the rack chest high with a good bit of leg drive it sure wasnt a clean press.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 24, 2022)

That’s good weight. Took me a long time to hit 225, and that is with focus on it. I am definitely putting a lot of emphasis on it.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 26, 2022)

Day 2. 

Standing press (hanging weight) light
125x5
125x5
125x5

Box squat to foam (DE)
205 + medium band x3x8

Deadlift 2inch below knee
365x5
385x3. ( didn’t want to push too hard hamstring)

Pull ups
10
50x8
50x8
50x8

DB row
110x8
110x15

Leg extension 
115x15
115x20

Barbell shrug
315x10
365x10
365x10

Good workout felt strong. I will be throwing in dynamic effort into squats for intensity right now, alternating with volume weeks. Still holding back with deadlift. Press felt very easy as it should for light day. I hung 30 pound dumbbells from bands.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 28, 2022)

Day 3 (intensity).           Weight 196

Pin press (chin level) kneeling
205x2
225x3
245x1

Press lockout holds standing
225 - 5 sec
225- 5 sec

Dips
50x8
70x8
70x8

Bench press
225x6
225x6
225x8

Lat pull down
140x15
190x15
190x14

Laterals
40x15
40x15
40x15

Rear lateral
40x10
40x10
40x10

I have short ceilings in power rack so I can’t do standing press in power rack so I went off my knees. I am going to do variations each week on this day because I will burn out if I stick with the press. I have to get use to holding heavy weight so this is how I will go forward. All assistance is done with reps left in tank. I will be using west side principles, but it will not be your cookie cutter west side program.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> I  have to get use to holding heavy weight so this is how I will go forward.


Push presses are really nice for that purpose because you can overload them pretty significantly.

They’re a no-go with low ceilings though


----------



## Thewall (Sep 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Push presses are really nice for that purpose because you can overload them pretty significantly.
> 
> They’re a no-go with low ceilings though


Yes I will definitely be doing push presses in my rotation. I did them today to get 225 overhead for my holds. It flew up easily. I do my presses by garage door.  I have standing racks for them. My power rack is on the other side of my garage on a platform because garage slopes, (it’s a custom elite fits rack) so all pin presses have to be done kneeling or seated.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 29, 2022)

Extra workout

Band push downs 
100 reps

Seated band leg curls
50 reps 

Abs. 

I am going to squeeze extra workouts in when I can to work on weaker links.  Triceps really need to be strong for my press.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 1, 2022)

Day 1 (volume)

Standing press (DE)
125 + super mini x3x8

Close grip bench
215x8
215x7
215x8

Steep incline (70 degrees)
175x8
175x8
175x8

Pull ups
24

DB laterals
30x20
30x20
30x20

Push downs
50x15
50x15
50x15

Good workout. I have been maintaining weight. Going to bump up a little to make sure getting enough calories.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 2, 2022)

Day 2 

Box squat to foam
225 + light band x2
225 + light band x2
225 + light band x2
225 + light band x2
225 + light band x2

275 + light band x2
315 + light band x2
335 + light band x1
355 + light band x1

Free squat
225 + light band x8

Leg extension
115x15
115x15
115x15

Band leg curl 
Light x 15
Light x15
Light x 15

Split day 2 up , going to do the rest Tommorow, wanted to train today but knew upper body needed one more day rest. Every other week I will work up in the squat. Box is below parallel and bands are under tension in the hole.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 3, 2022)

Day 2 continued

Standing press hanging 35’s (light day)
115x5
115x5
115x5

Pull ups narrow grip
15
50x8
50x8
50x8

Row machine
190x12
190x12
190x12
190x12

Barbell shrugs
225x20
225x20
225x20

Push down rope
70x15
70x15
70x15
70x15

Did 20 min treadmill afterwards


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

Killing it bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Oct 3, 2022)

Late to the party, but thought I'd share a pressing variation I find pretty helpful. Especially with low ceilings. 

Kneeling reverse band overhead press. 

It's kind of like the Slingshot bench of overhead press. You want the mini or small bands as you don't need much overload with OHP. Unless you're @Achillesking pressing like 405lbs overhead anyway then maybe heavier bands make sense. 

But anyway you'd loop your bands over the top of the rack or set the safeties high and loop over them. Then rack height where you can sit up off your heels to unrack and then sit back on your heels before you press. Definitely want a mat under your knees for this. Then you press and the bands help you out of the hole and ideally you're pushing the full weight at lockout. You'll have to play with the band position to get it just right. 

Like I said it's kind of like using a Slingshot on bench. Or push press without the leg drive. I used to like working up to heavy peak singles or doubles some days to get used to moving the heavier weight. And then other days bang out reps to get some volume with weights I normally wouldn't be able to hit reps with. I guess you could do it seated on the floor like that variation in the video on the last page too. 

Was gonna try to link a video, but I think I may have made this up because I can't find anything on YouTube. Can only find videos of doing it standing, but with that you couldn't really use the bands properly unless your squat rack was like 14 feet tall. They had bands doubled over, but in my opinion that has limited carryover because it's helping you too much. You just want a little assistance or it starts feeling weird and bouncy. You just want that little bit of help out of the hole with it.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks for the idea, can add that to the list.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 5, 2022)

Walked on treadmill 25 min 3.2 @ 7 incline

Leg curls 
15
15
15
15

Little conditioning, extra hammy work.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 6, 2022)

I have been doing a lot of research on the press and from all the great pressers. The one thing they all have in common is pressing frequently and using pin presses. My rack is too short for presses and being on my knees will not carry over as much as standing so I made this contraption. I can adjust to any height.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 29561
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research on the press and from all the great pressers. The one thing they all have in common is pressing frequently and using pin presses. My rack is too short for presses and being on my knees will not carry over as much as standing so I made this contraption. I can adjust to any height.


Loving the DIY.

_“Sometimes you just have to pee in the sink.”_ 
— Charles Bukowski


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 29561
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research on the press and from all the great pressers. The one thing they all have in common is pressing frequently and using pin presses. My rack is too short for presses and being on my knees will not carry over as much as standing so I made this contraption. I can adjust to any height.


Check the pull out strength on those I bolts. Should be north of 500lbs but you can easily get that much force applied if you miss a lift and drop the weight.

Agree with @Test_subject though, love the DIY approach.  Necessity is the mother of all invention.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Check the pull out strength on those I bolts. Should be north of 500lbs but you can easily get that much force applied if you miss a lift and drop the weight.
> 
> Agree with @Test_subject though, love the DIY approach.  Necessity is the mother of all invention.


Thanks trend. I’ll look into it. That wouldn’t be pretty


----------



## Thewall (Oct 6, 2022)

Day 3 

Pin press nose level
185x3
205x3
225x1
225x1

Band pushdowns
100 reps

Nose level is definitely around where my drive dies.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Pin press nose level
> 185x3
> ...


One of my favorite variations.  I have records at 4 different levels ranging from neck, chin, nose and forehead.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Pin press nose level
> 185x3
> ...


I’m the same. If I can get it up to about forehead height I can powder through with triceps and determination. If not, it’s not happening.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> One of my favorite variations.  I have records at 4 different levels ranging from neck, chin, nose and forehead.


Nice trend, thanks, those are great variations I can use.


Test_subject said:


> I’m the same. If I can get it up to about forehead height I can powder through with triceps and determination. If not, it’s not happening.


I am looking forward in the next month to establish the variation weights compared to my press. Today 225 felt a lot harder at nose level compared to if I would of did a full press


----------



## Thewall (Oct 7, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
205x2
205x2
205x2

Dips
70x10
90x10

Lat pull down
140x20
160x15
160x15

Cable lateral
30x12
30x12
30x12

Band pull apart
Light x15
15
15

I am realizing how technical the press is and why it needs so much practice. My third set with 205 flew up no problem because I was in the groove.

I am holding 195-196. I started 3400. I upped it to 3600. I have a feeling I am going to have to get over 4000 to start seeing weight gain. My last bulk I went up to 5000, but that was too much was overly ambitious. I am taking the slow process.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 8, 2022)

Extra workout

Did some walking on treadmill 25 min.

Light hamstring work.
4 sets 15

Rope  curls
4 sets 15


----------



## Thewall (Oct 9, 2022)

Day 1 (volume)

Standing press
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
175x8
180x8

Pull ups ( neutral grip)
20
50x7
50x8

Lateral (hypertrophy)
30x30

Press felt nice and explosive when I was in the groove. I have reduced the volume overall because I will be pressing up to 4 times a week. Everything has to have a purpose, so I can recover.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 10, 2022)

Day 2

Squat to foam box
240+average band x2
240+average band x2
240+average band x2
240+average band x2
240+average band x2

Standing press
205x1
215x1
220x1
220x1
220x1

Halting deadlift
315x8

Leg extension (hypertrophy)
115x15
140x18

Good workout. The press felt great. Last two sets easier than first two. The weight pretty much flew up. The deadlift was easy, but I wanted to be conservative and work from there. I easily overtrain my deadlift. My hamstring feels good too.


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Standing press
> 205x1
> 215x1
> 220x1
> ...


First time posting, but I've been following since day 1. That's some strong pressing, man! Most lifters I know can't press 100 kilos.

The high-frequency approach that you're doing worked really well for me, too. I press every session. Switching to solely incline bench instead of flat helped as well (I train strongman, not PL, so competition-style bench doesn't matter to me).

I see that you're also doing log presses, which is great. Using different bars (axle, log, barbell) increased my press, as did using bands to overload the top. The use of free-hanging chains provided a stabilization challenge.

I wish you well in your goal. I will be following and learning.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 10, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> First time posting, but I've been following since day 1. That's some strong pressing, man! Most lifters I know can't press 100 kilos.
> 
> The high-frequency approach that you're doing worked really well for me, too. I press every session. Switching to solely incline bench instead of flat helped as well (I train strongman, not PL, so competition-style bench doesn't matter to me).
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!  Nice to have another fellow presser, it seems everyone cares so much more about the bench. I am learning myself as I go along. I am hoping I am going in the right direction. Thinking the practice itself and handling the heavy weight more frequently will increase my press initially.


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks man!!  Nice to have another fellow presser, it seems everyone cares so much more about the bench. I am learning myself as I go along. I am hoping I am going in the right direction. Thinking the practice itself and handling the heavy weight more frequently will increase my press initially.


Pressing overhead is my favorite lift (squat is a close second). I have pressed just about everything I can, including my yoke (I set the crossmember at ~ shoulder height and press), my wrestling dummy, and various stones I have found outside.

Few acts are more satisfying than picking something up off of the ground and pressing it overhead.

I forgot to mention overhead carries. If you have the capability of doing this, I highly recommend it for building trunk and shoulder stability. I like using my yoke for this, but I also use dumbbells, sandbags, kegs, and my log.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 10, 2022)

That would definitely help with stability. I am still trying to figure my weak point right now. I would say it is mid range when drive dies, but that can also be when the bar gets out of the groove. Still too early to tell right now. Right now I am sticking with a few exercises until I can clearly tell my weakness. Great to have tools in the tool box though.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 12, 2022)

Extra day

Standing press (practice)
215x1
215x1
215x1
215x1
215x1

Back work

25 min of cardio.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 14, 2022)

Day 3.        Weight 196

Standing press
215 x2
220 x2
220 x2

Dips
100x6
100x8

Pull ups
28

Cable laterals
30x20
40x15
40x15

Band pull apart 
Super mini x 30

Felt strong today. I wanted to go to 225 but figured I will wait. Bar never stopped moving so that’s good. It slows a little around nose and forehead. I will hit pin pressed there Tommorow. Weight is holding, not going to rush it. My body always takes a while to respond.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 15, 2022)

Day 4

Pin press eyebrow
185x5
205x4
225x3

Close bench press
275x4

Band flies
50 reps

Shoulders little sore today. I am also fighting a cold so I’ll start back up in a couple days.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 17, 2022)

Extra workout

25 min treadmill

Lying leg curl
4 sets of 15


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2022)

Day 1

Standing press (volume)
180x5
180x5
180x5
180x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
185x8
195x8

Neutral grip pull ups (hypertrophy)
15
50x9.5

DB laterals (hypertrophy)
40x22

Good workout. I have to get use to the low volume overall. I am constantly tempted to do more.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 19, 2022)

Day 2.               Weight 195

DE box squat to foam
215 + average band x 2
215 + average band x 2
215 + average band x 2
215 + average band x 2
215 + average band x 2
Work up
275 + average band x 2
315 + average band x 1
335 + average band x 3

Standing press ( practice)
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
Heavy enough for practice, light enough to not affect recovery 

Deadlift below knee
365x7

Barbell shrug 
225x30

Dumbbell row 
110x20

Felt strong even though still under the weather. 




Pretty much at level 4 right now for press. I was over that for deadlift, Hoping to get that back!!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2022)

Hell of a workout man.  Nice job.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks trend. I actually wanted to try the 5x5 dynamic effort you mentioned because it’s a new cycle. I held off because I have roller hockey tournament this Friday so figured I’d wait.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks trend. I actually wanted to try the 5x5 dynamic effort you mentioned because it’s a new cycle. I held off because I have roller hockey tournament this Friday so figured I’d wait.


Good call.  It is a bit of a shock to the system at first.  Especially with bands or chains.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 22, 2022)

Day 3. 

Zydrunas press
155x5
185x5

Pushdown
70x15
70x14

Pull ups
25

Cable lateral ( hypertrophy)
40x15
50x15

Rear db lateral ( hypertrophy) 
30x15
30x20

Had roller hockey tournament today. Felt pretty beat up. Started pressing and right tricep just felt off so went to zydrunas press for today and push downs instead of dips. Probably will skip pin presses Tommorow.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 22, 2022)

Less roller hockey, more pressing. We got a 1.4x bodyweight overhead press that needs to happen brother. Roller hockey can wait!


----------



## Thewall (Oct 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Less roller hockey, more pressing. We got a 1.4x bodyweight overhead press that needs to happen brother. Roller hockey can wait!


You are right trend lol. We play it once a year, I only play ice hockey which is much more forgiving on the joints. I will get that press!!!


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 22, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Zydrunas press
> 155x5
> *185x5*


Very nice! Those are some heavy Z presses man.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 22, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Very nice! Those are some heavy Z presses man.


Definitely some good lifts. Z presses are very humbling for sure.


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Definitely some good lifts. Z presses are very humbling for sure.


Brian Alsruhe's best strict barbell press was 320 (iircc), but he said that he's MUCH more proud of his 275 Z press.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 22, 2022)

Overhead press is one of my favorite movements. Looking forward to your progress


----------



## Thewall (Oct 24, 2022)

Day 1. (Injured right Long tricep head)

Zydrunas press to eye level
155x10

Lateral
30x20
30x30

Lat pull down
120x20
140x15

Various tricep movements to flush blood through. 

Tweaked my long tricep head, felt it yesterday trying to do pin presses. I think it is minor but can not move heavy weight until it is healed.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 25, 2022)

Day 2 

DE foam box squat (cambered bar)
205 + 80 pound chain x 5
205 + 80 pound chain x 5
205 + 80 pound chain x 5
205 + 80 pound chain x 5
205 + 80 pound chain x 5
(Thanks trend)

Standing press (light blood flow)
95x5
95x5
95x5

Halt deadlift
325 x8

Band leg curl
20
20

DB row
130 x 15

Tricep rehab work

Trend set me up with a whole cycle of dynamic waves so I started today. Started a little light. Tricep is feeling a little better. Will keep icing and working it until it is ready.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice work brother.  Looking forward to seeing how this works for you.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nice work brother.  Looking forward to seeing how this works for you.


Thanks trendkill. Me too, I think it’s going to work great.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 29, 2022)

Day 1 ( volume, somewhat because tricep)

Standing press
175x5
180x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
185x8
195x8

Pull ups
25
20x15

Dumbbell lateral
30x30
40x 20

Rear lateral
40x20

Light tricep work

I felt really strong on press today. Did feel a little tightness in tricep , and I know it’s only a week so played it smart. The 180 felt like nothing though. I think the layoff the rest of the week helped. I have also been eating good.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Brian Alsruhe's best strict barbell press was 320 (iircc), but he said that he's MUCH more proud of his 275 Z press.


That's b/c Zpresse are MUCH more difficult. Hard to stay tight without any support and from a dead stop press. It's my favorite OHP movement.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes I think it will really help build pure strength. Once my technique is on cue I think I will throw these in.  Right now really trying to hammer my technique and bar path because I notice a huge difference between being in the right groove and not being, especially with heavy weight.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 31, 2022)

Day 2

DE box squat to foam (Duffalo  bar)
225 + 80# chain x 5
225 + 80# chain x 5
225 + 80# chain x 5
225 + 80# chain x 5
225 + 80# chain x 5

Standing press (light)
205x1
205x1
205x1

Deadlift below knee off box
385x5

Bench
245x8

DB row
140 x 18

Band leg curl
20
20

Leg extension
140x15

Good workout today. Loving day 2. Running out of room on my dumbbells for rows, not a bad thing I guess.  Tricep felt good today so may be able to start pushing heavy weight in couple days. I am using a Duffalo bar for squats,  not a cambered bar, messed my terminology up lol.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 3, 2022)

Day 3

Standing press
215x2
215x2

Dips
25
20x20
20x18

Cable lateral
40x20
40x18

Tricep felt okay. I am not going to lie, it was back of my mind the whole time. I held a little back because of it. Hate this part after a minor injury.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 5, 2022)

Day 1 ( volume)

Standing OH press
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
185x7
195x6 
Have to change this up next week

Pull ups
20
50x8

DB laterals
30x20
40x15
40x14

Rope push downs 
50x20
50x20

Overall good workout. I felt good on the press, but weaker on steep inclines. I will change those up next week and go to close grip bench for a couple weeks then come back to them. I put on a pound so I am eating enough.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 8, 2022)

Day 2

Box squat to foam (duffalo bar)
250 + 80# chain x 5
250 + 80# chain x 5
250 + 80# chain x 5
250 + 80# chain x 5
250 + 80# chain x 5
285 + 80# chain x 1
305 + 80# chain x 1
325 + 80# chain x 3
345 + 80# chain x 3

Standing press ( light)
205x1
215x1
215x1

Band GM
Average x20
2 average x 20
2 average x20

DB row
110 x20

Leg extension
140x15

Band leg curl
20
20

Felt good besides the knot in between my shoulder blades I’ve had last three days. Took it easy on db rows because of that. Still perfecting my form in the press, the weight is easy when I am in the right groove. Weight is 196 and holding upon waking which is good.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 11, 2022)

Day 3 (intensity)

Pin press from nose level
185x5
195x5
195x5

Dips
15
50x8
50x8
23

Cable Laterals
40x20
50x15

Neutral pull ups
23

Band rear lateral
Super mini x15
Mini x20

I did the pin presses right around where I feel my initial drive dies. I think the weight showed that today. Handled close to the same weight I could press from shoulders. Still have this stupid knot in mid back.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 13, 2022)

Day 1 ( volume)

Standing press
190x5
190x5
190x5

Close grip bench
225x5
245x6

Pull ups
10
50x9
70x5

DB laterals
40x18
40x20

Press felt good today. I am definitely doing lower volume than I usually do, but more intensity. Something I have to get use too, but think it is the right move for my age and frequency of lifts. I am obviously only recording working sets and not warm up sets.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

Good stuff man. I like to see that you’re adapting to the change well. I think you’re going to appreciate the growth you get from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Nov 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good stuff man. I like to see that you’re adapting to the change well. I think you’re going to appreciate the growth you get from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man. Hoping, slow and steady progress


----------



## Thewall (Nov 16, 2022)

Day 2

Box squat to foam (straight bar)
215 + 80# chain x5
215 + 80# chain x5
215 + 80# chain x5
215 + 80# chain x5
215 + 80# chain x5

Standing press
215x1
215x1
220x1
220x1
220x1

Halting deadlift
315x5
365x5

DB row
140x15

Monkey feet single leg curl
20x15
20x15

Deadlift was easy I could of went up a lot more, but last time I was ambitious I tweaked hamstring. This time around I will add weight each session slowly building up.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 17, 2022)

Day 3

Pin press (eye level)
205x4
215x4

Push press
245x1

Dips
70x8
70x10

Pull ups ( neutral)
26

Cable lateral
40x20
55x10

Rear lateral
Mini x20
Mini x 20

The 245 on push presses felt heavy.  Definitely have to get use to holding this weight. I think I was a little pre fatigued from pin presses.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 20, 2022)

Day 1 (volume/heavy)

Standing press
192x5
192x5
192x4
192x5

Steep incline 70 degrees
205x4

Pull ups
20
40x12

DB lateral
30x20
40x20
43x12

Thinking I may drop to 3’s next week. I can’t keep going up in weight  as of right now. Weight still 196. I can put on more weight but it will just be fluff. Think to put on more muscle I would have to do a heavy cycle which I am not doing right now, so I will just maintain this weight.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 22, 2022)

Day 2

Box squat to foam (straight bar)
235 + 80# chain x5
235 + 80# chain x5
235 + 80# chain x5
235 + 80# chain x5
235 + 80# chain x5

Overhead press
215x1
220x1
225x1
225x1
225x1

Below knee deadlift
365 x5
405 x4

DB row
150 x 15 right
150 x 12 left

Leg extension
140 x 18

Leg curl 
Average band x15
15
15


----------



## Thewall (Nov 24, 2022)

Day 3

Pin press eye level
205x4
215x4
217x4

Dips
70x5
90x5
40x15

Neutral pull ups
20
13

Band laterals
Mini x 20
20

Rear lateral 
Mini x 20
20

Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## Thewall (Nov 26, 2022)

Day 1 (volume/high)

Standing press
185x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3

Close grip bench ( tricep emphasis)
205x7
205x8

Face pulls
140x12
140x12

DB lateral
30x20
40x22

Weight 196.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 29, 2022)

Day 2 (medium/high volume lower intensity)

Standing press
185x3
195x2
195x2
210x1
210x1
195x2
195x2
170x4
155x6
155x6

Pull ups 
15
15
12

Cable lateral
40x10
30x20

Rope push down super setted with dips
50x15. 15
50x15.  15

Barbell curl
45x25
45x20

Switched things around a little this week. I will train legs day 3. Today was high volume. My next press session will be lower volume I will be pressing 4 times this week.


----------



## Thewall (Dec 1, 2022)

Day 3 (medium)

Box squat to foam ( regular bar)
250 + 80 # chain x 5
250 + 80 # chain x 5
250 + 80 # chain x 5
250 + 80 # chain x 5
250 + 80 # chain x 5

Standing press
150x4
175x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3

Halting deadlift
335x5
375x5

DB row
Right 150x15
Left 150x12

Hamstring
Medium band x15
15
15

195 felt light today so that is good sign


----------



## Thewall (Dec 2, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
150x5
185x4
185x4
185x4
185x4
185x4

Lying tricep extension 
100x15
100x15
100x15

Hamstring curl
70x15
70x15
70x15


----------



## Thewall (Dec 4, 2022)

Day 1 ( heavy)

Standing press
160x4
185x3
205x2
205x2
205x2
205x2
205x2

Box squat to foam (duffalo bar)
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2
205 + average band x2

Pin press (eye level)
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5

Pull ups
20
18

Going to see if hips can take 2 days a week. Split up squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Thewall (Dec 28, 2022)

I have still been training hard, just have not been logging

I just found out my dates to qualify for the ( press, deadlift) strengthlifting competition sometime I assume in October, November.

The first qualifier will be April 10-13, so that will be what I am shooting for right now.

2nd qualifier will be in July.

Great to have a date now so I can organize my training better. 

Training has been going well thus far!!


----------



## Thewall (Jan 1, 2023)

14 weeks out. Weight 197

Press 2second pause
125x3
145x3
170x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3

Low safety bar box squat 3spause (deadlift stance)
185x5
205x5
205x5
205x5
205x5

Sling shot press (50 pounds taken off bar until nose, then full weight)
145x3
170x3
195x3
195x3
220x2
220x2
235x1
235x1

Head supported barbell row pause at top
135x8
155x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

Lateral raise
30x35

Biggest goal is to stay injury free!!

Happy New Year


----------



## Thewall (Jan 3, 2023)

Standing press
125x5
145x4
170x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3
195x3

Close grip press low incline
185x8
185x8
185x8

Laterals
50x8
50x8
50x8
50x10


----------



## Thewall (Jan 5, 2023)

Standing press with chains
125x5
145x4
170x3
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2

Deficit (3”) deadlift
225x4
225x4
275x3
290x3
290x3
290x3
290x3

Pin press nose level
145x4
170x4
195x4
195x4
195x4
195x4

Laterals
50x8
50x8
50x8
50x8


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 5, 2023)

Damn brother, putting in some serious work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jan 6, 2023)

Standing press
125x6
145x6
170x6
170x6
170x6
170x6
170x6

Seated dumbbell OH press
160x6
160x6
160x6
160x6
160x6

Dips
50x6
50x6
50x6
50x6

Rear band laterals
15
15
15
15

Tricep push downs slow
60x10
60x10
60x10
60x10

Used mad spotter today, works great!!!


----------



## Thewall (Sunday at 1:04 PM)

Standing press with chains
125x3
145x3
170x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3

Safety squat bar to low box with pause (deadlift stance)
170x5
195x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

Sling shot press
145x4
170x4
195x4
195x4
195x4
195x4

Laterals
30x15
30x15
30x15
30x15


----------



## Thewall (Monday at 5:03 PM)

Standing press
125x6
145x5
170x4
185x3
195x2
195x2
210x1
210x1
185x3
165x5
145x7

Laterals
50x8
50x8
50x8
50x8

Skull krushers (very slow)
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

Very easy day


----------



## Thewall (Wednesday at 8:34 PM)

Standing press ( 4 second negative )
125x3
145x3
170x3
170x3
170x3
170x3
170x3

Deadlift
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x2
385x2
385x2
365x2. 

Pin press (nose level)
145x4
170x4
195x3
195x3
220x2
220x2
220x2
220x2

Pull ups
20
15
8
12
12

Everything felt easy today. Last time I pulled 385 I pulled hamstring so that is a good thing today( slow progression.


----------



## Thewall (Yesterday at 4:30 PM)

Low incline close grip press
185x8
185x8
185x8
205x6
225x6

Dips
60x6
60x6
70x5
70x5

Front lateral + side lateral
40x 6+9
40x8+7
40x8+7
40x8+7

Preacher curl
65x10
65x10
65x8
65x8


----------

